# Miscarriage at 7/8 weeks - what should I expect?



## iloveblue

Hi

I started bleeding and cramping last night and just know it's all over. We also suffered a loss at 20 weeks in October so this a double-blow.

My question is for anyone who has been through this at this stage - what should I expect?
At the moment I just feel like I'm having a painful period - but how bad will it get and how long will it last roughly (I know everyone's experiences are different).

Thank-you


----------



## 05mummy07

I started spotting on Monday 14th, had a scan on thurs which confirmed baby was only at 6 weeks (I was 9 weeks, well should have been) Had no pain whatsoever, just bleeding varying from dark brown to red. 

I passed our angel yesterday morning, again without pain and hardly any blood. Today the pain has kicked in a little, just cramping low down, and a lot more blood and clots :(


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

iloveblue, I am so sorry that you're going through this. My experience is very much the same as 05mummy07. I started spotting brown blood on 13th February which stopped the next day, then on the tuesday I started bleeding red blood but only when I wiped.

I phoned the EPU and got a scan the next day when I should have been 9 weeks. The scan showed a sac measuring 5-6 weeks with just a yolk sac, no baby.

Since then I have been having what I would say is a normal period, only slightly more clotty. I have had mild cramping and slight back ache.

Please know that your in my thoughts and prayers at this most difficult time. xxx


----------



## iloveblue

Thank-you both - I'm sorry you've had to experience this too.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry my dear :( I AM hoping that there is still a chance- I know you know your body best- but sometimes you can have those things and still be fine!! 

With that being said- I miscarried right @ 7 weeks- and had a d&c right @ 8 weeks.. the 5 days that I was bleeding before the procedure were like a heavy period- some painful cramps- but nothing that had me on the floor or anything- I never naturally passed the sac or anything though.. after the d&c I am still having some cramping- yesterday was a little stronger- but very minimal. I think it IS different for everyone but I would guess @ this stage- it would be like a very strong period. It can last anywhere from a few days to close to a month from what I understand... I hope that if you are going through it - that it happens quickly for you. I am still bleeding a smidgen- as of Friday will be 2 weeks for me. Lots of love for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

Thanks holly - and sorry for your loss also.
Well - after posting on here last night, I went to bed with a hotwater bottle. I had some bad cramping (reminded me of bad period pains I had when I was a teenager) and passed lots of clots and I'm pretty sure I passed the embryo/sac.
After that - the bleeding settled down again and today I have no pain and light bleeding.
I had a scan earlier and my uterus is completly empty so no ERPC needed which was good news.
I actually feel okay - just very tired. 
The GP and nurse I saw today both said that this loss is not linked to my previous late loss at 20 weeks so that has made me feel better.


----------



## hollyw79

iloveblue~ I am so sorry :hugs: That has to be beyond hard... and I can understand why you would question it and wonder. Definitely take it easy- your body is going through a lot and certainly needs some rest. Lots of hugs for you hun!


----------

